# New Rifle Recomendation



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi all and thanks for the advice

After reading and listening to your advice I am looking for a new coyote rifle in .243 could also be used for deer if wanted . Anyways I am looking for something that will shoot well under $ 1000 .00

Take note I am a left hand shooter so this reduces my options considerably .

Only models I have seen in Left hand so far and considering are :

Remington sps

Ruger American Rifle Standard

Savage 110 Storm

Meanwhile I will try and find more info on these Models. Reliability and shot placement . Grouping ...............................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Other left handed rifles:

Tikka T3 Lite

T/C Venture

Browning X-Bolt

OR.....a Browning BLR?

But if I had to choose between the ones you have selected, hands down, it would be the Savage.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger Hawkeye.


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

Actually I can get a browning blr .243 cheap . I own a 300win mag A bolt and love it. Are those BLR as accurate . They seem pretty short .



Im Your Huckleberry said:


> Other left handed rifles:
> 
> Tikka T3 Lite
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know about those other lefty's Huckleberry


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

youngdon said:


> Ruger Hawkeye.


Hi youngdon

Hawkey seems nice but I don t think it comes in .243 left


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Single shots don't care from what side you shoot, either.

Good luck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

dan300mag said:


> Hi youngdon
> 
> Hawkey seems nice but I don t think it comes in .243 left


It does not...I thought they did. I did send a note to Ruger about that. They make several calibers in left hand models but their choice of calibers is pitiful.


----------



## Eyeman (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm a lefty and have a Savage. Great rifle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes that Savage Storm looks pretty neat with all it's adjustments possible.

I think I might get that . Accutriger will be nice too.


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

youngdon said:


> It does not...I thought they did. I did send a note to Ruger about that. They make several calibers in left hand models but their choice of calibers is pitiful.


Hi Don I just emailed Ruger's customer service about this. Not sure if that will change anything but "If you try nothing you get nothing " specially me in Canada they probably don t care much as we are a small market for them .

I'll post the reply if any .


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

dan300mag said:


> Actually I can get a browning blr .243 cheap . I own a 300win mag A bolt and love it. Are those BLR as accurate . They seem pretty short .
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about those other lefty's Huckleberry


I had a Browning BLR in .243 that I was using until my little brother wanted it.....damn him! Anyway, I was getting 1 inch groups at 100 yards using all types of ammo. For a hunting rifle, that works for me. Has a 4 or 5 round mag, can't remember. I bought 2 extra mags and kept them in my back pack when predator hunting as I used to walk long distances. I liked it because I like lever guns and it was compact and very easy to handle. They can be just as fast as a bolt action and if you put the right type of optic on it, maybe even faster. My BLR's action was smooth and it didn't mind eating any and all types of ammo. Like I have said in the past though, this is my opinion. Research the firearm you want, see what others are stating about it and go handle one. Make sure whatever you choose feels right in *your *hands.


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the info Huckleberry


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

An enexpesive single shot is the NEF or H&R handie rifle. They are break open single shot and I have seen them in 243. You should always aim the first shot for the kill shot, and any follow up shot. That is what my dad taught me. I hunt with a ruger #3 put into 260 rem.


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks eyeman . And that is what I also do knapper one shot one kill


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Can’t go wrong with the tikka and ruger m77 Hawkeye but The Thompson center dimension although ugly as all get out is a good shooter with barrel swap options to transform it to any caliber of your liking but I’m partial to Thompson Center owning a encore,pro-hunter and dimension


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a Tikka T3 Lite and absolutely love it. Smoothest action I've touched and the trigger is very crisp and turns down to 2.5lbs. Definitely worth a look IMO.

I have savage rifles as well but if I had to choose 1 or the other it would be my Tikka.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

From what you listed I would go Ruger American, savage is not good.


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> From what you listed I would go Ruger American, savage is not good.


I would like to know why Savage isn't good . I do not own any of these brands but would like to get what is better


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard nothing but good about Savage. They used to be a cheap, rough and lacking in many ways when compared to Rem and winchester, not so any more. Their accuracy right out of the box is in many cases better than the old reliables.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

dan300mag said:


> I would like to know why Savage isn't good . I do not own any of these brands but would like to get what is better


You will get a lot of this. It all comes down to personal preference and some people are set in their ways. I knew a guy who hated savage rifles because someone told him they were junk.....until he shot one. You can't always follow what one person says. That's why I suggest doing as much research as you can.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Personal preference !


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep every gun has its good and bad. Might as well ask is ford or Chevy better lol. Go to a store and actually hold one you'll find what you like


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree personal preference, but on another note. Once you decide on the manufacturer ask to see several (at least 3) of the same gun. Then check stocks, grips and action and trigger pull. This goes especially on revolvers. They may give you some slack but a good dealer will let you.


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Here in South Africa Left hand actions are rare to find. Most guys go custom when they do stumble upon a LH action. Rem700, RugerM77 and Sako actions are most commonly used. But thats only because we dont get LH Howas this part of the world.

A friend of mine buildt a custom 6xc on a ruger M77, 26inch walther barrel, Grs Stock. Standard Ruger trigger. Very nice setup.

Regards
Ruan

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds like a shooter Ruan. Can't you just order one (a lefty) from a dealer or have them order it from the factory ?


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

The importers detirmine the rifles available. The dealers buy from them. If you are a very patient man with deep pockets, you can try a special order. The dealer has to place an order with the importer.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a business opportunity !

So if I come there on a hunt and leave my rifle with you ? Let me guess... All guns need to be registered.


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

As far as I know, part of the application for the hunting permits for a foreign hunter would be for the registering of the weapon onto our Police data base. So when entering S A, the rifle is basically imported and on our Weapon register. So if you give me the rifle, I basicly complete the license aplication, pay import tax and tada...i own your rifle. Thats how I understand our regulations.

Sorry for the thread hi jack.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------

